# Garmin Fishfinder 90



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2009)

Not familiar with the Garmin fishfinder products, but i like their vehicle gps units. Looks like you got a great deal! 8)


----------



## redbug (Feb 5, 2009)

You found a depth finder in best buys???? DID you see any lucky craft crank baits? I have a $75 gift card for them also..
for the price you paid you can't go wrong. great find and good luck with you new toy.. with the weather warming up here in Pa over the next week it won't be long before you are putting the boat in the water


----------

